# my red got bite pertty bad can he recover



## crazyhubcaps (Jan 9, 2007)

if my red has a big bite right above his head and his back fin is down to the meat. will salt and melafix fix my little one


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

ive seen reds get bit pretty bad so yes put salt and melafix in there and you should be ok :nod:


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

does it look like this. If so you'll be fine with salt and melafix


----------



## crazyhubcaps (Jan 9, 2007)

alcas74 said:


> does it look like this. If so you'll be fine with salt and melafix


 will he be able to come back from this


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

he may be able to man i dont see y not if you do what u said my cuzins p's have lost their tails about 6 times i swear and it has always grown back just salt him and melafix


----------



## crazyhubcaps (Jan 9, 2007)

do u think I need to salt him every day with the melafix or just melafix everyday and salt once a weak?


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I would take him and put him in a "hospital" tank with salt and melafix just like the others suggested.

I had a little guy that was chewed on like that except he still had his tail and hes still kicking-A little scarred up but he looks cool.

I would try to seperate him though otherwise they will just finish him off and keep chewing more of him because they know he is in a weak state right now.


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

looks bad, but these little guys are tough!! good luck


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Don't use salt everyday but I would for sure melafix it everyday.Give it a good salt treatment then use melafix daily for 7 to 14 days..Piranhas are great healers I think you will be surprised. Good Luck.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

holy f*ck take the thing outta the tank and hospitilize it


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

crazyhubcaps said:


> do u think I need to salt him every day with the melafix or just melafix everyday and salt once a weak?


its really up to you how much you use. I put it everyday for 2 days when my P had eye problems and he was 100% better. You can give small amounts every day (i do a tablespoon per 5 gal)


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'd skip the salt and melafix.
Piranhas have an incredible healing ability.

I'm not one to dump stuff into my tank unless it's absolutely necessary.

The wound you showed is severe but not life threatening.
He'll recover just fine.

Piranhas get bitten to hell constantly in the wild, and I guarantee there is nobody hovering overhead in a boat dumping in loads of salt and melafix.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

He should bounce back....but why did he get bit this bad? Was it just normal aggression or is your tank over stocked.

Post up your tank size and # of reds in there. 
Im only saying this because if you have 10 of these guys in a lil 10 gal tank then we can probably save you from future bites like this.


----------



## crazyhubcaps (Jan 9, 2007)

I have 1-55 w/ 1-6 red,1 female convict 3,1-6 pleco,and before the mayham there were 4- 1.5 reds.
I tried to feed the big one that night and alls he did was chew up the shrimp and spit it out.
so now 1 baby is dead and one is hurt.
and I know that is a small tank iam moveing and I am shoping around for a 120 or 125 just trying to get the best price :laugh:


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

If I read that right you are saying you have 1 red that is 6" in the tank with reds that are only 1.5" ?? If thats the case you may very well lose more of the small reds.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, that's pretty confusing.
When you're talking about quantity and size of fish, it's easier to decipher if you separate your numbers.

For example:
I have a 150 gallon tank with (25) 1" baby reds.
I have a 150 gallon tank with twenty-five 1" baby reds.
I have a 150 gallon tank with 25 one-inch baby reds.

Something to that nature.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

that'll heal in time...


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

keep us updated on the healing process post pics every so often so we can see how he is recovering


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

those bites look deadly....worst ive ever seen....the others know what they're talking about...if they say he should pull thru..then he should pull thru


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

crazyhubcaps said:


> I have 1-55 w/ 1-6 red,1 female convict 3,1-6 pleco,and before the mayham there were 4- 1.5 reds.
> I tried to feed the big one that night and alls he did was chew up the shrimp and spit it out.
> so now 1 baby is dead and one is hurt.
> and I know that is a small tank iam moveing and I am shoping around for a 120 or 125 just trying to get the best price :laugh:


????? huh

big piranha in same tank with little piranha = death


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

i agree this is a bad situation for the fish i recommend a quick change to the lodgings for these fish


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Ouch man that doesnt look too good to me, i lost a similar sized red belly when i first introduced a caribe into my tank (not sure if it was the caribe that done it, but it certainly provoked it haha)

The only difference is mine looked like it had been getting bitten for about 3 hours, you obviousely have a bigger fish in that tank that has picked on this one,

Put this fish in a hospital tank immediately or say goodbye to him, turn the temp up and keep up on the water changes. Make sure you give him some nice food to encourage him to eat!!!!

and get the big Piranha ( there is obviousely one in there) in a seperate tank or use a divider before this happens again and you have a bunch of either "dead" or unsightly P's

Goodluck healing this little man, P's are strong am sure he is lucky.


----------



## crazyhubcaps (Jan 9, 2007)

this is what he looks like af just 5 day he's doing great


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I can't believe he's still in the same tank as the others and still alive with those extensive injuries. Keep us posted.

Good luck.


----------

